# Jamaica Gingers



## Road Dog (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's a couple.


----------



## Asterx (Dec 8, 2012)

I always liked those Jamaica gingers and their sad but interesting history concerning it's consumers' "Jake Leg."

 I don't know as if I've seen the Reading before, is that a more desirable bottle?


----------



## Asterx (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice picture by the way []


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, I don't know much about the Jakes and I haven't had time to do research. Redington did sell alot of stuff though.


----------



## epackage (Dec 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  asterisk80
> I don't know as if I've seen the Reading before, is that a more desirable bottle?


 $10-25 on Ebay when they come up for sale...


----------

